# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة ال جى (LG Hardware) مساعدة :  lg-t375مشكل

## abdjamel

سلام الله عليكم  
lg-t375 ثنائي الشريحة يشتغل عادي عند الاتصال تنطفى الشاشة وحتى الانتهاء من المكالمة يبقى منطفى حتى تخلع البطارية ما الحل بارك الله فيكم

----------


## king of royal

جرب له سوفت 
ومعك فى المتابعه

----------

